
All Azure North Central Databases Down - dsschnau
Anyone else experiencing an outage with Azure? We host many many dbs in North Central and they&#x27;ve all been knocked out this afternoon.
======
warriormonk5
[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/status/history/](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/status/history/)

Network Infrastructure - North Central US

Summary of impact: Between approximately 19:34 UTC and 21:04 UTC on 06 Nov
2017, customers in North Central US may have experienced degraded performance,
network drops, or timeouts when accessing Azure resources hosted in this
region. Engineers were aware of additional impact for customers using App
Service in South Central US. Engineers determined that this was caused by an
underlying Network Infrastructure Event in this region which remains under
investigation.

Preliminary root cause: Engineers identified configuration change as the
potential root cause.

Mitigation: Engineers performed a change to the service configuration to BGP
and mitigate the issue.

Next steps: Engineers will continue to investigate to establish the full root
cause in approximately 72 hours.

------
flamtap
nuget.org has been failing for me. Can't get any packages to download.

All our North Central App Services and Azure SQL instances alike are down.

EDIT: [https://status.nuget.org/](https://status.nuget.org/) is showing that
their services are unreachable. Azure portal is unresponsive as well.

EDIT2: Looks like the problem began at 2:41 eastern, and according to
[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/status/](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/status/) it's a problem with North Central.

EDIT3: Issue confirmed by MSFT
[https://twitter.com/AzureSupport/status/927629300370571264](https://twitter.com/AzureSupport/status/927629300370571264)

~~~
dsschnau
yikes D:

------
Analemma_
The Azure status page says this is “caused by an underlying Network
Infrastructure Event in this region”. I wonder if that’s referring to the
issues Comcast is having?

------
hbcondo714
What measures are you all taking to get your resources available again? Are
you moving resources from one region to another? Implementing traffic manager?

------
gebeeson
Our south east/east services are janky as all get out. Been ongoing all day
though getting worse. RDP from ARM interrupted as well.

------
arcticmill
Visual Studio Team Services is down for me. :(

------
travelton
All our South Central Web Apps are down.

~~~
hbcondo714
ditto

